# Kayto Brag



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Kayto finished her AKC Master Agility Excellent title on Saturday. The MX is 10 legs at the Excellent B level which means they have to be clean. Earlier this year I had set the goal of finishing it before Sibe Nationals and it really came down to the wire because we leave for Gettysburg on Sunday. And we have NQ'd for some bizarre reasons lately. (Like, what were the chances of that chipmunk running past her at the start line at our last trial???) But she came through this weekend qualifying in Standard both Saturday and Sunday. I haven't confirmed it, but I think this makes her the first MX MXJ rescue Siberian.

Here's a pic of her crossing the finish line for the title. I'm not crazy about the pic because of all the clutter in the background but I guess I have to buy it.

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/orderpage.aspx?pi=0LX8003F020046&po=46


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Man is she showboating in that pic or what??? Look at that smile as she finishes!









Nucky is







with Kayto.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations Sandy and Kayto! You guys are such an inspiring team. Love the picture too. You can just see the joy in her face.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Sandy, that is awesome!!! I'm so happy for you guys. Congrats!! I wish I was there to witness it. Good girl Kayto!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Great Job


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations. What a wonderful accomplishment for both of you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

AWESOME!!!!! COngrast! I love her smile coming over that jump she is loving what she is doing with you.

She is such a neat neat dog and you are a star for rescuing her. She is your MAS dog right? You should post her before and after pics again "just because".


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWShe is your MAS dog right? You should post her before and after pics again "just because".


Yes, she's one of the few Memphis Animal Shelter survivors. They held strays for 48 hours and then 'maybe' another 24 hours to be adopted before killing them. I refuse to use the term euthanize for what they were doing back then. Anyhow, thanks for asking Kathy and here's her before and after pics:

Her MAS pic:









The day I picked her up from the transport:










One year later:










And March 2008 at the Louisville shows (pardon her grooming, a bit dirty after 4 days running on dirt):


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

pretty girl! and congrats! 
She is gorgeous! I have a siberian mix rescue and she is alot of fun. She is the oldest of my crew but acts sometimes like the youngest. She is full of fun energy. Thanks for sharing! 
The before and after are crazy. Glad you saved her!


----------

